# Buddy got wet.



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

It got soft in the creek and he pinned it to win it. Just sank in the sand. lol


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol never pin it to win it in sand.


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Lol never pin it to win it in sand.


He won't listen. Little Grizz went bloop bloop.


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

haha


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

Brent Sunk Video by 1low98 | Photobucket

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------

004_zpse0664105.mp4 Video by 1low98 | Photobucket


----------

